# Favorite Lakers Scrubs Over The Years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Inspired by @R-Star. And go! 

I'll post mine once I get home.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The entire 2015 LA Lakers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> The entire 2015 LA Lakers.


Nick Young is still better than any player on the Pacers team. He's just going through a slump.
And, yes, Jodie Meeks is still greater than the Pacers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shaq


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Chris Paul.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Luke Walton, of course.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm surprised how bad I feel about this elaborate set up. 

I think it's because I like Basel and feel bad at using him. 

Oh well, my joke has been played. The thread can be used for Basel's original purpose now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I'm surprised how bad I feel about this elaborate set up.
> 
> I think it's because I like Basel and feel bad at using him.
> 
> Oh well, my joke has been played. The thread can be used for Basel's original purpose now.


Your responses were to be expected. But I actually like the thread idea. Let us not forget the likes of Mark Madsen, Samaki Walker or Jelani McCoy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Chris Paul.


Too soon, bro... 

:*-(


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Your responses were to be expected. But I actually like the thread idea. Let us not forget the likes of Mark Madsen, Samaki Walker or Jelani McCoy.


Billy Goldblock.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Laron Profit aka Kobe's doppelgänger


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Tierre-ible Brown.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I used to love Mitch Richmond, but he was pretty scrubby as a Laker. And then I guess I was always a fan of Sean Rooks and the immortal Sedale Threatt... but he was probably a little better than scrubby.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

there is only one correct answer


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I used to love Mitch Richmond, but he was pretty scrubby as a Laker. And then I guess I was always a fan of Sean Rooks and the immortal Sedale Threatt... but he was probably a little better than scrubby.


the thief was a solid starter for us for a couple seasons 

(+ factor 3:13 mark):


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pig Miller
Antonio Harvey
Jon Barry
Mario Bennett (honestly don't remember if that was his last name? He went to arizona state)
Frankie King
Tyronn Lue
Mike Penberthy
Lloyd Daniels
Reggie Jordan
Tierre Brown
Dj Mbenga
R Kelly

Funny most of mine were from the post-Magic, pre-Shaq era Lakers... the team I fell in love with and made me a fan.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I used to love Mitch Richmond, but he was pretty scrubby as a Laker. And then I guess I was always a fan of Sean Rooks and the immortal Sedale Threatt... but he was probably a little better than scrubby.


Give him an infraction for this stupid post. Sedale "always going to his left" was our leading scorer for like two years.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why are people naming Mbenga? The man was a star.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Quincy McCall.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nobody could stop his 15 foot jump shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Nobody could stop his 15 foot jump shot.


Best interview ever.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Travis Knight
Tyronn Lue
Devean George	
Josh Powell	
Adam Morrison (Comic)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Pig Miller
> Antonio Harvey
> Jon Barry
> Mario Bennett (honestly don't remember if that was his last name? He went to arizona state)
> ...


Add Jannero Pargo and Andrew Goudeblock to this list.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Javaris Crittenton.


----------

